# Greek style chicken fattie



## ernesttbass (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd like to share with you a fattie I made not too long ago.  I used skinless chicken breasts that I pounded flat along with

fresh cherry tomatoes,  chopped spinach, broccoli and a couple of cheeses.  I put some olive oil and garlic in a pan and softened up the veggies.    I put that mixture in the fridge to cool down before putting it  and the cheeses between two breasts that were pounded flat.

  I wrapped em' in bacon. ( I didn't have enough bacon to do a weave )  Smoked @250 until 160 IT.  

It was one of the best fatties I've done yet. Thanks for looking.













IMG_3237.JPG



__ ernesttbass
__ Mar 20, 2015


















IMG_3241.JPG



__ ernesttbass
__ Mar 20, 2015


















IMG_3248.JPG



__ ernesttbass
__ Mar 20, 2015


















IMG_3249.JPG



__ ernesttbass
__ Mar 20, 2015


















IMG_3250.JPG



__ ernesttbass
__ Mar 20, 2015


















IMG_3258.JPG



__ ernesttbass
__ Mar 20, 2015


















IMG_3259.JPG



__ ernesttbass
__ Mar 20, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 20, 2015)

Great Job, Looks Great    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## trueteam (Mar 20, 2015)

That looks fantastic


----------



## b-one (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like it turned out tasty!


----------



## wade (Mar 21, 2015)

Certainly does look good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As an aside - I only found out the other day that the worlds largest producer of Greek yoghurt is... Yes you guessed it - The USA 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  LOL


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 21, 2015)

EB, Nice one !


----------

